# Health/Medical Insurance, Barcelona



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

I know that health/medical insurance is an oft-discussed topic here, but I haven't seen this particular question answered. I think that, as an American retiree possibly moving to Barcelona in two years, hopefully on a resident visa, I need initially to find private insurance. I am hoping - perhaps in vain - to ultimately get on "seguridad social" at some point. I understand that this is possible but perhaps difficult. Here is one bit of information uncovered in research: "Non-EU retirees may apply to join the seguridad social once they legally reside in Spain, through the Autonomous Community they live in." (https://internationalliving.com/countries/spain/health-care-in-spain/) I have tried to unpack the seguridad social information pages for some specifics, but without success. Can someone please tell me how difficult it is for a retired American to get on seguridad social health benefits while living in Barcelona? How much I will have to pay, what the process entails, and so on. 

Also, in another thread here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/941282-private-health-care.html) Elyles mentioned something called "Convenio Especial," which seems like a good deal for senior expats. (I will be about 62 when I move.) Can I get some detailed information on this option?

As always, thank you for any help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zaphod said:


> I know that health/medical insurance is an oft-discussed topic here, but I haven't seen this particular question answered. I think that, as an American retiree possibly moving to Barcelona in two years, hopefully on a resident visa, I need initially to find private insurance. I am hoping - perhaps in vain - to ultimately get on "seguridad social" at some point. I understand that this is possible but perhaps difficult. Here is one bit of information uncovered in research: "Non-EU retirees may apply to join the seguridad social once they legally reside in Spain, through the Autonomous Community they live in." (https://internationalliving.com/countries/spain/health-care-in-spain/) I have tried to unpack the seguridad social information pages for some specifics, but without success. Can someone please tell me how difficult it is for a retired American to get on seguridad social health benefits while living in Barcelona? How much I will have to pay, what the process entails, and so on.
> 
> Also, in another thread here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/941282-private-health-care.html) Elyles mentioned something called "Convenio Especial," which seems like a good deal for senior expats. (I will be about 62 when I move.) Can I get some detailed information on this option?
> 
> As always, thank you for any help.


The _convenio especial _is discussed in this article. Although it's about UK citizens moving to Spain, the info about the _convenio especial _is the same for anyone who has been legally resident for 12 months - that's the main requirement for access HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN | Learn-Aprender

also this https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

PM me for any more info on Convenio Especial


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think I ever said thank you for this response. Thank you!



xabiachica said:


> The _convenio especial _is discussed in this article. Although it's about UK citizens moving to Spain, the info about the _convenio especial _is the same for anyone who has been legally resident for 12 months - that's the main requirement for access HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN | Learn-Aprender
> 
> also this https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


----------

